# Would This Be Illogical?



## NerdyMJ (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been toying with the idea of writing a story that is set in a fictional city located in the middle of the Chihuahuan Desert. The main reason for this is because ever since I moved from NY to FL, I've become very fascinated with the idea of life in the N. American deserts. So I've been researching various things such as the climates in NM, plants, and wildlife, but then once I started research on the actual desert I began to wonder if this idea wasn't illogical. 
From what I read online, I'm not even sure if humans could live there in the winter since the temperatures drop below freezing for most of winter. Another question is where would the people in the city get their water from? I was thinking they could utilize an underground irrigation system that delivers purified water to them from the Gulf Of California, but I'm not sure that's logical, either. I apologize if it seems like I'm over-thinking things. I just like my stories to be as realistic as possible. 
What do you guys think? Could this fictional city logically exist or should I just give up on the idea?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

A pipeline and desalination are not inexpensive. There are North American cities in the desert, Vegas, Pheonix, Tuscon, to name a few. Logic would dictate that at least some of their characteristics would be similar. People live in very cold places, Chicago, Duluth, Fargo... why?  So why not? how big of a city or town do you think? would it be like artsy-Sedona, or gambling Vegas, or even military-installation Los Alamos? The Palm Springs area has some of the worst weather conditions in the country for much of the year. On the other hand the winters are wonderful. So it's a seasonal town. Sounds like you've got some research to do.


----------



## NerdyMJ (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> A pipeline and desalination are not inexpensive. *There are North American cities in the desert, Vegas, Pheonix, Tuscon, to name a few. Logic would dictate that at least some of their characteristics would be similar. People live in very cold places, Chicago, Duluth, Fargo... why?  So why not?* how big of a city or town do you think? would it be like artsy-Sedona, or gambling Vegas, or even military-installation Los Alamos? The Palm Springs area has some of the worst weather conditions in the country for much of the year. On the other hand the winters are wonderful. So it's a seasonal town. Sounds like you've got some research to do.



I'm aware of all this, but most of the cities you listed are set in areas of the country that despite being deserts are drastically different from the setting I had in mind. The Chihuahuan Desert is surrounded by mountains in a lot places and because of that it has a lot of plant life compared to the Sonoran Desert where Phoenix is located. It also gets more rain for that same reason.
I also understand that people are capable of withstanding below freezing temperatures. It's something I had to endure for almost my entire life myself as the temperature dropped into the negatives every winter where I lived. You haven't told me anything I don't already know. 
As for the type city it is, I had assumed it had have founded early on by pioneers who ended up profiting off the abundant minerals in the area. However, the city's defining characteristic is the fact that it has been faced with an on-going infestations of bearded dragons since the time of it's founding. So it isn't inconceivable to assume they found a way to profit by farming those, either.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think you're overthinking it. Bearded dragons... lizards?


----------



## NerdyMJ (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, bearded dragon lizards. They're a natural inhabitant of the desert and they aren't endangered, so it makes sense, IMO. Of course, during the winter they'd probably seek refuge underground somewhere. Probably in the sewers or underground borrows created by other animals.


----------



## wantanmee (Apr 9, 2014)

If there is profit to be made, men will put up with almost anything the earth or the gods can throw at them. I don't think it's illogical as long as money flows.

As for the pipes, it would make sense if the city's water demand is big enough and it is prosperous enough to pay for its maintenance. Otherwise, a more feasible option would be to haul water and supplies in via railroads. They are going to need the trains to export whatever minerals or lizard leather out to the world as well wouldn't they?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 11, 2014)

It sounds doable. I say run with it!


----------



## PSFoster (Apr 15, 2014)

Is there a reason to mention where the water comes from?  Most people reading a story don't really consider things like that because water is readily available almost everywhere. If you have an interesting story, who is going to stop reading and say, I wonder where they get their water?


----------



## NerdyMJ (Apr 16, 2014)

PSFoster said:


> Is there a reason to mention where the water comes from?  Most people reading a story don't really consider things like that because water is readily available almost everywhere. If you have an interesting story, who is going to stop reading and say, I wonder where they get their water?



Yes, actually, there is a reason. It all intertwines with a plot I was thinking of incorporating in the story, and not that it's any of your business, but I often ask questions like that I'm reading about a fictional city or location. I once spent three weeks debating whether or not Gotham City was actually based off NYC. 
I suppose it's because I like to nitpick, but it's also as I said before, I like things like this to be as realistic as possible and believe in questioning everything. Even the smallest, most minute details. If such a place could never logically exist in the real world, then it would annoy me to no end. Therefore, I could never bring myself to write about place that could not possibly exist.


----------



## Morkonan (Apr 19, 2014)

NerdyMJ said:


> I'm aware of all this, ...



Just a note: Desalinization is often prohibitively expensive and mechanically intensive. It is, in no way, "cheap" in regards to supplying suitable amounts of potable water for a community when compared to other water treatment methods.

However, there are small-scale applications that may be suitable for small communities in the absence of directly potable water sources without dissolved salts. Some forms of distillation, minor filtration and sedimentation could provide limited supplies. They'd still likely be washing their clothes in salt-water, though...

It's worth noting that one can almost always find water if one drills deep enough. In fact, it's really almost impossible not to find water that way... Consequently, if one comes across cenotes or deep cavern complexes, potable water may not be too much of a problem. (Though, in reality, one would always have to be careful of microorganisms and contaminants. Bat poo isn't a healthy water additive and, due to rodent populations in the desert that are sometimes dependent on free-water supplies, hantavirus significantly reduces one's life-expectancy...  )



> As for the type city it is, I had assumed it had have founded early on by pioneers who ended up profiting off the abundant minerals in the area. However, the city's defining characteristic is the fact that it has been faced with an on-going infestations of bearded dragons since the time of it's founding. So it isn't inconceivable to assume they found a way to profit by farming those, either.



See here:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ancient_Pueblo_peoples

I think something like those settlements would be a great setting inclusion for you. It's reminiscent of the sort of atmosphere you're going for and should evoke the sorts of imagery that you can easily expand on while staying within your theme. In my opinion, the last thing you'd want is for some sort of "Wild West" theme to intrude itself upon your story. (If you want that, combine your plot with "Gunsmoke", "Wagontrain" or "The Rifleman" and go with that, instead.)


----------



## egpenny (Apr 19, 2014)

Deep under the Sahara there are large bodies of water locked away.  The same could said for your city. If the city was grew from mining, there might have been a few hard rock miners with the ability and foresight to drill for H2O.  Or, take a page from history and use a system of covered canals to bring winter water from the mountains to underground cisterns.  It's fiction, make it halfway logical and it will work to suspend belief in the reader.  As far as the climate goes people will live anywhere, regardless of climate.  All they need is the ability to survive.  I've been in the Sahara, in places where it looked like nothing bigger than a scorpion could live,  and seen a guy go by on a camel who looked pretty darn casual, like he was just out enjoying a little ride; no big.


----------

